# I dont drink beer often, but when I do....



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I sure as hell don't drink Dos Equis because that stuff *sucks!*

I tried these Bud Cheladas the new ones with Picante and they are pretty good at least to me. But I would describe them as a bit flat and a bit timid, they are onto a good thing but it's like fishing with two feet of line.

So I put this stuff together at home instead to make my own, along with some lime juice and a little garlic and onion powder. It makes a pretty good bloody mary too, but I use it with Regular Bud or any biting beer and about 3/1 beer way ratio, but whatever ya like.

I put the clam juice, clams, rotel and about half and half v8 and clamato into the blender to half full or so and spin the hell out of it until the clams and tomatoes and chilis are smooth.

Then put it in a pitcher with more of the juices and chill it way on down, nice and cold. 
I strain it through a little strainer when I pour it first in the glass but it isn't necessary if you like roughage with your beer then don't bother. Finish it with ice cold beer, it will most definitely get your attention.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

yuck I like beer with my beer.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

You aint drank a freighter full of it yet..... ;-)


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

There's just something about the words "clam juice" that makes me want nothing to do with that stuff!!

I'm with hjorgan, I'll take a beer with my beer!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Prince Caspian said:


> There's just something about the words "clam juice" that makes me want nothing to do with that stuff!!
> 
> I'm not one bit afraid of clam juice.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought from the picture that you were making the base for a seafood sauce, not a drink!!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Im gonna make some oyster vodka shooters with it soon. The stuff is good!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Must be a Texas thing!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Dont know Ive lived in La. Tx. Ms. Al & Fla. it must be a southern thang.....


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

I could see having 1 of them with my beverage of choice, then chunkin that mess over my shoulder for luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Well yall aint gotta hair on yalls asses! :thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Yobenny said:


> Well yall aint gotta hair on yalls asses! :thumbup:


....from not drinking stuff like this? Thank you Lord! :thumbup:
take a joke brother. as long as you're enjoying it...throw em back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm jest kidding I think it's funny!
Some guys wouldn't touch that drink with a ten foot pole but will eat a whole bowl fulla mountain oysters in a heartbeat!


----------

